# ¿Qué hora es?



## daynel

Guten Tag,

Me gustaría saber cual es la frase más usada entre los alemanes a la hora de preguntar la hora, tengo conocimiento de las dos siguientes (favor, rectifíquenme si alguna está mal):

Wieviel Uhr ist es?
Wie Spät es ist?


----------



## uguban

Da igual. Me parece que se oye más la segunda. Por lo menos es la que yo suelo utilizar. (por cierto, 'spät' se escribe en minúscula ya que es un adjetivo.)

Saludos


----------



## daynel

Danke Schön.


----------



## Verräter

daynel said:


> Danke schön.


"Schön" también es un adjetivo.


----------



## Pitt

daynel said:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Me gustaría saber cual es la frase más usada entre los alemanes a la hora de preguntar la hora, tengo conocimiento de las dos siguientes (favor, rectifíquenme si alguna está mal):
> 
> Wieviel Uhr ist es?
> Wie Spät es ist?


 
Las dos versiones son posibles.
Wie spät ist es? 
Wie spät es ist?


----------



## starrynightrhone

Pitt said:


> Las dos versiones son posibles.
> Wie spät ist es?
> Wie spät es ist?


 
Pero así funciona:

"Weißt du, *wie spät es ist?*"


----------



## Pitt

starrynightrhone said:


> Pero así funciona:
> 
> "Weißt du, *wie spät es ist?*"


 
Tienes toda la razón:

Er fragt: Wie spät ist es?
Er fragt: Weißt du, wie spät es ist?


----------



## Calamitintin

"Wieviel Uhr ist es?" habe ich noch kaum gehört! "Wie spät ist es" aber doch. 
++
Cal


----------



## Udo

¡Hola!
Wie spät ist es?
... wie spät es ist.
Esto ataña a la muy díficil cuestión de_ Haupt- und Nebensatz_, que así no se da en ningún otro idioma, hasta que yo sepa. Que alivio que yo no tenga que meterme con eso.
Saludos


----------

